# Def Tech 7006 drama



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I have commited to reusing the speakers in my current mains to build new ones. I am borrowing the design from B&W CT700 Series. Here is my initial drawing of the boxes to be made. Anyone see anything in the layout that might cause me trouble? All the internal volumes will remin within 3 cu inches of the originals

ignore the sq in typo at the bottom. Ment to put cu in.

The next question would be would I gain anything from using the extra tweeter that I have laying around.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If I understand your question, you are removing the drivers from a pair of Def Techs and putting them in an enclosure to copy B&W CT700? Have you checked the T/S parameters to make sure that the drivers will work properly in a different enclosure? 

I think that you might find better answers than I can provide in the DIY speaker forum. I'll copy your post there. Sorry I can't offer more help!

Link to copied post here.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I like it. Make sure the center-to-center spacing of the m-t-m is consistent with original if you can. Also, the crossover may have had baffle step compensation. If so, that would alter the response a bit. Sounds like a fun project so I would give it a go! You could always keep the original enclosure in case things don't work out...


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats interesting, going for that theater style speaker look like the M&K. I deal mostly with DIY subwoofers box designs and building the subs themselves. If you keep the internal volume the same for the woofer and mids as the original towers I feel it would work just fine. Just remember to have a separate cavity for the mids and fully sealed from the rest of the box. Look forward to this build and how it will sound.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Crossover topology should be a concern. You want to copy the original.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a update: Few design changes and buildout.


----------

